# driver for HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE 8160B



## Jmerchant65 (Nov 9, 2008)

I am running windows me and installed a burner. The system sees it as a cd-rom and won't allow me to burn anything. I'm guessing I need the driver for it so the system will recognize it. Where can I get the driver?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the driver should be part of windows
in the device manager if it is not showing a 10 error the the driver is loaded
do you have a software burning program
http://www.download.com/DeepBurner-Free/3000-2646_4-10250994.html


----------



## Jmerchant65 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes I have a burning program but it only sees it as a rom.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what burning program

try this one
http://www.bioticaindia.com/download.php?file=hl-dt-st-cd-rw-gce-8160b


----------

